# Lenkergriffe rutschen!



## majere112 (4. August 2009)

Hallo,

die Lenkergriffe an meinem Cube rutschen neuerdings. Ist natürlich sehr unangenehm, LockOn Griffe hole ich mir erst, wenn es auch Barends und einen breiteren Lenker gibt.
Was kann ich bis dahin tun, dass die Griffe fest bleiben? Hilft Talkum, oder Spüli?


----------



## mete (4. August 2009)

Abmachen, Klarlack reinsprühen, draufschieben, vergessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurzelhoppser (4. August 2009)

Einfach mit Haarspray einsprühen ,damit werden sie Bombenfest.


----------



## mete (4. August 2009)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Einfach mit Haarspray einsprühen ,damit werden sie Bombenfest.



Auch eine Möglichkeit, aber hält nur bis zum nächsten Regen, da das Zeug wasserlöslich ist.


----------



## majere112 (4. August 2009)

Das mit Klarlack ist schonmal ne gute Idee, leuchtet ein. - Danke mete!
Aber wie stehts mit einer evtl. Demontage später? Habe bisher immer WD40 mit der Sonde unter die Griffe gesprüht und dann sind die abgeflutscht, aber wenn da erstmal Klarlack drauf ist... aber gut, dann werden sie halt runter geschnitten, sollen eh Cube LockOn drauf kommen.


----------



## Cawi (4. August 2009)

nimm Haarspray und dichte den Rand ab, wenn Du keine Schaumstoffgriffe hast hält es.
Der Vorteil ist, dass Du sie dann leicht wieder abbekommst, indem Du Wasser gezielt hineinspritzt.


----------



## Kevin N (5. August 2009)

Und meine Ritchey´s gehen nichtmehr runter


----------



## Querlenker (5. August 2009)

Nimm Bremsenreiniger, damit werden die Bombenfest.


----------



## DaBoom (5. August 2009)

Haarspray, Drei Wetter Taft Ultra...das hält 

Also Haarspray hat bei mir immer gehalten, auch bei/nach Regen.


----------



## Kettenglied (5. August 2009)

DaBoom schrieb:


> Haarspray, Drei Wetter Taft Ultra...das hält
> 
> Also Haarspray hat bei mir immer gehalten, auch bei/nach Regen.




Das verwende ich auch. Langsam glaube ich das Zeug wurde für Lenkergriffe erfunden und erst später dann als Haarspray verkauft 

Funzt auch gut wenn neue Griffe ums verrecken nicht rauf gehen wollen.


----------



## qwerpo (16. September 2010)

ich habe einfach eine Lage Insolierband um den Lenker gewickelt und dann den Griff mit viel Feuerzugbenzin über den Lenker geschoben. Eine Nach vor Gebrauch abwarten. Durch das Klebeband wird der Durchmesser einfach etwas größer. 

Zum abziehen stecken ich von der Seite einen Dünnen Schraubenzieher unter den Griff und lass Feuerzugbenzin drunter laufen.

Das muss halt alles rechtzügieg gehen, das das Benzin schnell verdunstet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dorsic (26. September 2010)

hatte auch Probleme mit rutschenden Griffen,haarlack,spray half nix,ich hab dann zur uhu flinken flasche gegriffen--------> hält!!


----------



## ullertom (26. September 2010)

dünne Schicht Sprühkleber!!!


----------



## Stompy (27. September 2010)

Schraubgriffe. 
Damit spart man sich auch den Aufwand wenn man mal nen Schalthebel oder den Lenker tauschen muss.


----------



## Smartbyte (27. September 2010)

Bei mir sitzen die Griffe noch fest, aber ich misstraue der Klemmung. Die Griffe bestehen aus einer Kraton (?) Röhre, welche sich zu einem Klemmring am Ende vergrößert. Auf dieser Röhre sitzt ein normaler Gummibelag, Ich habe den Klemmring nach Vorschrift festgezogen, aber ich traue dem "Kraton" weniger als einer soliden Aluminiumklemmung. Denn die Griffe ließen sich leicht über den Lenker schieben - und wenn die Schraube im Kraton nicht gut hält - dann gibts einen Abgang erster Klasse. Mache ich mir grundlos Sorge oder gibt es eine gute Idee ?


----------

